# Freezing Mac & Cheese?



## corazon (Aug 31, 2005)

I made a ton of homemade mac & cheese today, more than I expected to.  I'm wondering if I can simply freeze it?  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Aug 31, 2005)

I am sure you can. It won't taste quite as good when you thaw it out, but you could add more cheese and no one will care!


----------



## Constance (Aug 31, 2005)

Sure you can! Or you could send some my way...I just love that stuff.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Warming it back up breaks the pasta down quite a bit though after being frozen.  Could you recycle it with some meat or something and make a new dish to use it with?  It will stay good for 6 days in the fridge.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 31, 2005)

I've frozen baked macaroni and cheese successfully.  Just be sure to thaw in the refrigerator and allow plenty of time so it is completely thawed before you reheat it.  Also, reheat slowly so it will so it has time to heat through without stirring.


----------



## amber (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm with Kaylinda on this, after thawing, the pasta will break down and become mushy.  I dont think baking or microwaving will do any good, but it's still edible.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 31, 2005)

Stouffer's does it all the time!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 31, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Stouffer's does it all the time!


LOL  I was going to say the same thing!

About freezing, one of my favorite stories about freezing food is from a food segment on the news years ago.  About 22 years ago Joe Carccione, the Green Grocer (I loved him, even though he said "vege-tebble"!) was asked if you can freeze lettuce.  His answer was that yes, of course you can freeze lettuce.  It just doesn't defrost worth anything!     

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Hilarious Barbara!  I enjoyed that one!


----------

